# Battlefield Patch 1.50 mit EF und AF



## potzblitz (27. August 2009)

Der neue Battlefield 2 Patch 1.50 kommt kostenlos mit Armored Fury und Euro Forces daher, wie gesagt *KOSTENLOS*  !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Download Quellen*

*Features  *


Additional support for Windows     Vista.
Added Highway Tampa as a required     map.
Added a new map called Operation     Blue Pearl.
Added Euro Force and Armored Fury     as free to play content for all Battlefield 2 players.
Added Widescreen support
Allowed BF2.exe to use more than     2Gb RAM
Added support for the Novint     Falcon controller
 

*Gameplay Tweaks*


Changes made to both the J10 and     F35B to make them more balanced.
AA targeting tweaked to make it     more effective.
Added checks to prevent "runway     grieving".
Various changes made to prevent     cheating.
Tweaked the hit detection, hits     will be more accurate to the model.
Occasional connection drops after     being on a server a couple of minutes - Fixed
Prevented use of mouse wheel to     provide speed boost to vehicles
Prevented use of mouse wheel to     exploit parachutes
Players can now pass claymores by     going prone
Update the HUD on TV Guided     missiles to increase visibility on maps like Dragon Valley
Added Battlefield 2142 style prone     deviation (going prone will now cause reduced accuracy for a brief     period)
 

*Bug Fixes  *


Fixed the issue where picking up a     players kit would cause CTD
Updated BF2OpenAL.dll from version     1.1.1.0 to version 2.1.8.1
Updated ch_gas_station collision     mesh on Dragon Valley to be consistent with other gas station     buildings
Fixed the issue where MEC     artillery piece on Operation Clean Sweep changes to the USMC's     control when they capture the Airfield flag
Updated the Challenger2 HUD to     show the correct icon instead of the M1A2 HUD icon
Changed a PLA FAV to MEC FAV on     Road to Jalalabad
Tweaked the artillery respawn time     on Dragon Valley for to 360 seconds as other artillery uses
Included a delay after weapon     switch for the Bizon (PP-19) to 0.666
Updated the F35B's lock delay to 1     second instead of 1.5 seconds to match other aircraft
Changed the Humvee camo on Taraba     Quarry to be the correct design
Increased the splash damage of the     UH-60 (Black Hawk) guns from 0.25 to 1.5
Updated the G36E HUD to react the     same as other weapons during sprint
 



Alle Infos hier nochmals zum nachlesen Battlefield Blog


----------



## derLordselbst (27. August 2009)

Eeeendlich, der heissersehnte Patch, der vielleicht etwas weniger Fahrzeuge von selbstgehackten Commandern regnen lässt. Die Erweiterungen laufen dann hoffentlich auch endlich alle...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. August 2009)

Yes. passend vor der nächsten LAN 
*freuz*


----------



## Player007 (27. August 2009)

Heißt das man die Booster Packs nicht mehr registrieren muss?
Weil das hapert bei mir total 

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. August 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Heißt das man die Booster Packs nicht mehr registrieren muss?
> Weil das hapert bei mir total
> 
> Gruß




Das wird es heißen :


> Added Euro Force and Armored Fury as *free to play content for all* Battlefield 2 players.


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. August 2009)

...aber aktivieren muss man das dann wirklich nicht mehr?? hmm und ich habs mir vor nem Jahr gekauft...naja...is aber ne faire Aktion....Und danke, dasser endlich kommt.


Da gibt es hoffentlich mehr Server für EF und AF....muss noch jemanden mit nem Enterhaken killen ...das fehlt auch noch in meiner Statistik


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (27. August 2009)

hMh. Ich glaube, jetzt sollte ich auch mal endlich zugreifen.  BF1943 und BC2 kommen ja leider erst 2010. =(


----------



## eMMelol (27. August 2009)

ahh na endlich und dann noch nen kleines Presänt dazu das ist doch aber mal nett.

mfg eMMe


----------



## oglogo (27. August 2009)

das wurde auch höchste zeit, konnte die addons nicht mehr freischalten war am verzweifeln . mfg oglogo


----------



## Player007 (27. August 2009)

Habe heute mal den EA Support angerufen, dort hieß es das man die trotzdem aktivieren muss.
Schade, wieso funzt das nicht einfach so 

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2009)

Na toll, und ich hab mir die Booster-Packs _gekauft. _So ein Müll.


----------



## JayDee1207 (28. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das sich die F35 wirklich genauso fliegen lässt wie die F35, ist ganz schön nervig z. B. auf Wake Island weil die J10 wesentlich besser ist


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

Hoffe echt das BF2 dadurch endlich mal besser wird. Denn langsam kotzt mich das Spiel mit seinen sch**ß Bugs mächtig an. Am "besten" finde ich es, wenn ich mir mit einem anderen Spieler auf mittlere oder lange Distanz ein Feuergefecht leiste und keiner kann den anderen Treffen. Auch wenn die Trefferanzeige ständig aufleuchtet. Da gewinnt dann immer der Lucker dessen Teamkollegen an schnellsten dazu kommen. Oder Du feuerst jemanden genau in den Schädel und alles was passiert ist, das es mächtig staubt. Aber der Gegner hat nicht einen Hitpoint verloren. Stattdessen dreht er sich um und macht dich mal so ganz nebenbei platt. Diese Liste könnte man unendlich weiter führen. Aber ehrlich gesagt gehe ich mal davon aus, das sich an diesen Bugs auch mit dem neuen und wohl letzten Patch nichts, aber auch garnichts ändern wird. BF2 ist und bleibt ein verbugtes Spiel. Nur leider ist es das einzige Spiel, wo es Sinn und, trotz aller Bugs, auch Spaß macht mit mehreren Kumpels zusammen in den virtuellen Krieg zu ziehen. Wenn nur nicht immer diese verdammten Bunnyhopper wären, warum können die sich nicht alle wieder nach Counter Strike verpi**en.

Und was das Tanken (Vanilla) bei BF2 angeht, das werde auch jetzt nicht spielen. Denn die Balance zwischen Infanterie und Fahrzeugen, egal ob Land oder Luftfahrzeuge, ist einfach nur beschi**en. Das kann Dice weit besser, wie Bad Company zeigt. Wobei ich mich echt frage, warum das nie für den PC erschienen ist. Denn eigentlich war es seiner Zeit ja als Vorzeigespiel für die X800er- Reihe von ATi gedacht. Zumindest habe ich den Bericht vor einiger Zeit auf der PCGH- Seite so interpretiert. Aber sowas muß man wohl nicht verstehen.

Letztendlich bleibt es für mich dabei: sollte BF2 trotz des Patches weiter so schei... bleiben, dann werde ich bis zum erscheinen von Bad Company 2 für den PC erstmal nur Bad Company auf der PS3 zocken. Da macht es nämlich auch Spaß gegen Panzer und Hubschrauber zu zocken. Da hat man auch eine Chance als Infanterist eine reale Chance den Kampf zu gewinnen. Außerdem kann man sich nicht mehr so einfach hinter Wänden verstecken. Denn fast alles ist zerstörbar!!


----------



## Maschine311 (28. August 2009)

Wenn das mit den Staubenden Feinden aufhört, installiere ich es doch glatt wieder, denn eigentlich ist das Game genial, wenn man nicht 2000 Schuß pro Kill braucht


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

Nur erstaunlich, das es einige Mods weit besser können als das Original. Man gucke sich nur Project Reality an. Wem das zu realistisch ist, der sollte sich mal AIX oder Operation Peacekeeper angucken. Es gibt für diese Mods sogar eigene Rankings (u.a. von X2), man spielt also auch weiterhin nicht nur für die Katz. Insoweit muß ich meine Aussage von oben etwas revidieren. Denn auf dem PC werde ich mich dann wohl nur noch auf Mod- Servern mit den o.g. Mods aufhalten.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2009)

Halte ich für eine super Idee. Das sollte die SPielerzahlen bei den Boosterpack-Servern "endlich" nach oben treiben. Ich fand die Auswahl vorher war nicht so prickelnd gewesen.

Hab auch schon einige Monate nicht mehr gespielt, wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit der aktiven Spielerzahl aus?

MfG


----------



## Mindfuck (28. August 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Staubenden Feinden aufhört, installiere ich es doch glatt wieder, denn eigentlich ist das Game genial, wenn man nicht 2000 Schuß pro Kill braucht



noch nie was vom hitbox fixer gehört....? ist kein cheat nur es repariert die hitbox passt deinen ping und die interpolationszeit an  ..
YouTube - BF2 hitfixer hitbox text 
YouTube - BF2 - Hitbox - How to fix it!


----------



## executioner72nd (28. August 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> noch nie was vom hitbox fixer gehört....? ist kein cheat nur es repariert die hitbox passt deinen ping und die interpolationszeit an  ..
> YouTube - BF2 hitfixer hitbox text
> YouTube - BF2 - Hitbox - How to fix it!



nur bringt das außer nem placeboeffekt genau 0,0....


----------



## DeinSchicksal (28. August 2009)

Wozu habe ich denn bitte die Complete Collection gekauft 
Aber vllt. spielen dann ja endlich mal mehr Leute die Boosterpacks...
Mfg
Lars


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> noch nie was vom hitbox fixer gehört....? ist kein cheat nur es repariert die hitbox passt deinen ping und die interpolationszeit an  ..
> YouTube - BF2 hitfixer hitbox text
> YouTube - BF2 - Hitbox - How to fix it!



Dürfte aber nur auf Servern ohne MD5- Check funktionieren. Denn ohne Eingriff in die INI- Dateien dürfte das Tool wohl kaum die Hitbox und alle andere Dinge fixen können. Und da mittlerweile fast aller Server die ich besuche, und auch mein eigener, zur GGC streamen und damit meist auch den MD5- Check vollziehen, ist das Tool wohl eher von der nutzlosen Sorte.


----------



## executioner72nd (28. August 2009)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Dürfte aber nur auf Servern ohne MD5- Check funktionieren. Denn ohne Eingriff in die INI- Dateien dürfte das Tool wohl kaum die Hitbox und alle andere Dinge fixen können. Und da mittlerweile fast aller Server die ich besuche, und auch mein eigener, zur GGC streamen und damit meist auch den MD5- Check vollziehen, ist das Tool wohl eher von der nutzlosen Sorte.



1. es ist unmöglich nachzuprüfen ob einer daran rumschraubt oder nicht (mit ausnahme eines von ESL spielen selbstprogrammierten tools, dass aber keinen interessiert...)
2. es bringt eh nix
3. is bf trotz 1.5er patch tot
4. ich geh cod4 spielen und gut ist...
denn 
5. der patch kommt 2-3 jahre zuspät für bf


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

executioner72nd schrieb:


> 1. es ist unmöglich nachzuprüfen ob einer daran rumschraubt oder nicht (mit ausnahme eines von ESL spielen selbstprogrammierten tools, dass aber keinen interessiert...)
> 2. es bringt eh nix
> 3. is bf trotz 1.5er patch tot
> 4. ich geh cod4 spielen und gut ist...
> ...



Da muß ich Dir aber leider eine Illusion rauben. Auf fast jedem Server der zur GGC streamt wird auch der MD5- Check ausgeführt. Und der überprüft den Hashkey. Sobald Du also an der INI schraubst wird dein Hashwert geändert und damit wirst Du automatisch vom Server gekickt.

Davon ab bringt das ändern der Pingabfrage 100 (Standardwert) auf etwas oberhalb deines eigentlichen Pings (z.B. Einstellung auf 25 bei einem 17-20 Ping) schon etwas. Aber wie dem auch sein mag, das ist nun vorbei.
Und davon ab streamen mittlerweile fast alle Rankedserver zur GGC. Zumindest alle die ich besuche und kenne.

Der Patch kommt sicherlich zu spät, aber tot ist das Spiel noch lange nicht. Dafür sind die Server Tag für Tag einfach zu voll. Aber ich kann es Dir nicht verübeln, das Du dir ein anderes Spiel gesucht hast. Aber CoD4 ist ein geiles Einzelspieler- Spiel, aber wie bei allen CoDs ist der Online- Modus Müll. Er wirkt einfach nur aufgesetzt und lieblos.

Gegen den Tod von Battlefield spricht auch die sehr aktive Modderszene. Die haben richtig geile Mods auf den Markt geschmissen, da kann sich Dice für Battlefield 3 mal eine ganze Menge von abschneiden.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2009)

@Ghostmarine

Wie siehts es denn genau aus mit der aktiven BF2 Spielerschaft?
Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Server beim suchen gefunden werden und wieviele Spiele in etwa noch aktiv spielen?

MfG


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Ghostmarine
> 
> Wie siehts es denn genau aus mit der aktiven BF2 Spielerschaft?
> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Server beim suchen gefunden werden und wieviele Spiele in etwa noch aktiv spielen?
> ...



Also da ich nur Inf spiele, kann ich Dir nur sagen wie es dort aussieht. Ich finde beim suchen immer so ungefähr 500-550 reine Inf- Server. Die meisten sind dabei auch immer gut besucht. Also Unterstützung von Seiten der Spieler ist auf jeden Fall noch gegeben und wird wohl auch noch eine ganze Weil vorhanden sein. Denn ich denke das einzige Spiel was am PC- Markt daran wird etwas änder können, ist Bad Company 2 als PC- Version. Sofern man da bei Dice nicht die selben Fehler macht wie seiner Zeit Capcom bei der PC- Variante von Resident Evil 4. Aber das bezweifel ich ganz stark. Eher macht Dice den selben Fehler wie bei Bad Company und stampft die PC- Fassung ohne Angabe von Gründen ein. Denn an Battlefield 3 glaube ich persönlich erst dann, wenn es auf meinem Spielerechner installiert ist und ich dort meine ersten Runden drehe. Vorher behandel ich das Spiel wie Duke Nukem Forever, nämlich als armselige Lachnummer!

Guck Dir BF2 mit dem neuen Patch mal ruhig an. Vielleicht tut sich ja doch auch beim Original mal endlich was. Ansonsten kann ich Dir wirklich die drei von mir schon zuvor erwähnten Mods ans Herz legen, die sind wirklich gut. Wenn auch einiges anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Bei AIX zum Beispiel hast Du einen zwei Stufen Zoom als Sniper und auch bei einigen Sturmgewehren. Auch kann man bei AIX ab einem gewissen Grad der Verwundung verbluten. Es sei denn man kann sich schnell selber heilen oder wird geheilt. Dann haben die Mods auch Teils ihre eigenen Waffen. So kannst Du bei AIX als SpecOp einen Karabiner mit Zielfernrohr nutzen wenn Du Ami bist, und der ist mal richtig gut. Nicht wie diese dusseligen Schrotflinten. Dann haben die Macher neben neuen Karten auch alte und beliebte Karten verbessert. Karkand im Gewittersturm mit Blitz und Donner, aber dafür ohne Nebel. Oder bei OPK gibt es Wintermissionen. Ach und was nicht sonst noch alles. Alles in Allem verleihen diese Mods, und es gibt noch viele mehr als die drei von mir genannten, Battlefield eine Menge neuen Schwung.

Als besonderen Gag der Programmierer von AIX darf man wohl die Karte Easter Island bezeichnen. Wie der Name schon sagt, liegt das Terrain auf den Oster Inseln. Aber dort fliegt man nicht mit Jets. Nein, man fliegt in Maschinen aus dem Ersten Weltkrieg!! Das macht richtig laune, da vergißt man das Infen glatt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir und anderen ein wenig Lust auf die Mods für BF2 machen. Zumal sie einfach zu installieren und zu starten sind. Es ist keine Eingabe über die Ingame- Konsole nötig wie bei Crysis oder FarCry (1), oder gar ein besonderer Starter der nur selten bis garnicht funktioniert.

Eins noch: so sehr mich die Bugs auch nerven und so teuflisch ich auch fluchen mag. Aber was den Spielspaß in der Gruppe angeht, so kann auch dem Original BF2 kein Spiel das Wasser reichen auf dem PC. Plattform übergreifend gibt es mit BC schon was Besseres. Aber auch wenn ich es oft als Beispiel dafür heranziehe wie Dice es in Zukunft besser machen kann, so ist der Vergleich damit eigentlich nicht fair. Denn er hinkt schon alleine deshalb, weil zwischen beiden Games einige Jahre liegen.


----------



## executioner72nd (28. August 2009)

also:
als spieler eines ehemals reinen bf2 clans:
wurde ich (und ja die server streamten schon alle zu ggc und tuns immernoch) noch nie deswegen gekickt.
ich weiß ja nicht aber der cod4 mp mit promod/pam ist inf 1000 mal besser als bf2. 
trotdem spiele ich ab und zu noch bf weil die fahrzeuge es einmalig machen, aber sobald ein gegner vormir steht, der nur staubt.....

und ps.: ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich ganz gut in bf2 bin/war....


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (28. August 2009)

executioner72nd schrieb:


> also:
> als spieler eines ehemals reinen bf2 clans:
> wurde ich (und ja die server streamten schon alle zu ggc und tuns immernoch) noch nie deswegen gekickt.
> ich weiß ja nicht aber der cod4 mp mit promod/pam ist inf 1000 mal besser als bf2.
> ...



Dann mein Du mal. Aber ich weiß es besser. Denn der MD5- Check ist erst nachträglich eingrführt worden. Vorher streamten die Server zwar auch zur GGC, aber ohne, weil nicht existent, MD5- Check. Ergo konntest Du wegen der Manipulation deiner INI- Datei damals auch noch nicht gekickt werden. Nimm es einfach mal so hin, denn es ist mittlerweile einfach so. Punkt um!!


----------



## speddy411 (29. August 2009)

Also ich spiele seit langem wieder BF2 und mir gefällts...

Was mich bisher immer genervt hat das ich immer in 10xx x 80x spielen musste aber das ist ja jetzt zum Glück vorbei und wenn es dann noch die Addons gratis dazu gibt werde ich auf jedenfall weiterspielen....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## edge1112 (29. August 2009)

Ich speile ebenfals seit Release BF2 und das online und bis jetzt hat kein spiel das geändert kein COD kein CS kein gar nichts BF2 macht einfach am meisten Spaß online und der Patch tut vorallem der Community gut. Zum Thema CFG rummspielerei hab ich nie gemacht werd ich auch nie machen ich spiele seit dem ich das zocke mit standart CFG und ohne Unlocks wie sich das gehört.


----------



## doceddy (29. August 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seit langem wieder BF2 und mir gefällts...
> 
> Was mich bisher immer genervt hat das ich immer in 10xx x 80x spielen musste aber das ist ja jetzt zum Glück vorbei und wenn es dann noch die Addons gratis dazu gibt werde ich auf jedenfall weiterspielen....
> 
> ...



Man konnte auch schon vorher mit Widescreen-Auflösungen zocken. Man muss nur in der .exe was dazu schreiben 
Battlefield 2 - WSGFWiki


----------



## executioner72nd (29. August 2009)

edge1112 schrieb:


> Ich speile ebenfals seit Release BF2 und das online und bis jetzt hat kein spiel das geändert kein COD kein CS kein gar nichts BF2 macht einfach am meisten Spaß online und der Patch tut vorallem der Community gut. Zum Thema CFG rummspielerei hab ich nie gemacht werd ich auch nie machen ich spiele seit dem ich das zocke mit standart CFG und ohne Unlocks wie sich das gehört.



ebenfalls seit release bf2 vorallem inf gezockt und es lange als das beste mp spiel verteidigt...
Aber: wenn man auf höheren niveau (esl) versucht wars zu gewinnen und die gegner einfach nicht umfallen sonder stauben... das nervt auf dauer und EA hatte eine chance mit 2142 vertan die Cod4 nutzen konnte und mindestens die hälfte der bf2 spieler zu gewinnen...

und wenn ggc jetzt einen md5 check durchführt frag ich mich warum auch das 2 jahre zu spät kommt.....

...just my 2 cents

und


----------



## Daggy82 (31. August 2009)

Also,bei mir hat der Fix mit der exe nie funktioniert.
Aber wenn jetz endlich die Auflösung 1920x1200 unterstüzt wird ,installiere ich es auch wieder, in 1024x768 auf nem 28" siehts einfach ******** aus, deswegen hab ichs deinstalliert.
Wenn dann jemand schreiben würde ob die Auflössung funktioniert wäre das sehr nett,danke.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Also da ich nur Inf spiele, kann ich Dir nur sagen wie es dort aussieht. Ich finde beim suchen immer so ungefähr 500-550 reine Inf- Server. Die meisten sind dabei auch immer gut besucht. Also Unterstützung von Seiten der Spieler ist auf jeden Fall noch gegeben und wird wohl auch noch eine ganze Weil vorhanden sein. Denn ich denke das einzige Spiel was am PC- Markt daran wird etwas änder können, ist Bad Company 2 als PC- Version. Sofern man da bei Dice nicht die selben Fehler macht wie seiner Zeit Capcom bei der PC- Variante von Resident Evil 4. Aber das bezweifel ich ganz stark. Eher macht Dice den selben Fehler wie bei Bad Company und stampft die PC- Fassung ohne Angabe von Gründen ein. Denn an Battlefield 3 glaube ich persönlich erst dann, wenn es auf meinem Spielerechner installiert ist und ich dort meine ersten Runden drehe. Vorher behandel ich das Spiel wie Duke Nukem Forever, nämlich als armselige Lachnummer!
> 
> Guck Dir BF2 mit dem neuen Patch mal ruhig an. Vielleicht tut sich ja doch auch beim Original mal endlich was. Ansonsten kann ich Dir wirklich die drei von mir schon zuvor erwähnten Mods ans Herz legen, die sind wirklich gut. Wenn auch einiges anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Bei AIX zum Beispiel hast Du einen zwei Stufen Zoom als Sniper und auch bei einigen Sturmgewehren. Auch kann man bei AIX ab einem gewissen Grad der Verwundung verbluten. Es sei denn man kann sich schnell selber heilen oder wird geheilt. Dann haben die Mods auch Teils ihre eigenen Waffen. So kannst Du bei AIX als SpecOp einen Karabiner mit Zielfernrohr nutzen wenn Du Ami bist, und der ist mal richtig gut. Nicht wie diese dusseligen Schrotflinten. Dann haben die Macher neben neuen Karten auch alte und beliebte Karten verbessert. Karkand im Gewittersturm mit Blitz und Donner, aber dafür ohne Nebel. Oder bei OPK gibt es Wintermissionen. Ach und was nicht sonst noch alles. Alles in Allem verleihen diese Mods, und es gibt noch viele mehr als die drei von mir genannten, Battlefield eine Menge neuen Schwung.
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Feedback.
Also BF2, nebst BF 1942, gehört für mich immer noch zu den besten MP Spielen überhaupt und ich denke und hoffe, dass Der Zugang zu den Add On´s für alle, das Spiel wieder auferleben läßt. Call of Duty4 macht auch Spaß im MP aber ich finde es fesselt mich nicht auf Dauer und wird schnell öde.(Anders als Call of Duty 2)

p.s.:
Es gäbe im Übrigen etwsa, was mich "definitiv" wieder monatelang an den Bildschirm fesseln würde. Ein Remake von BF 1942.... *träum*
Tagelang Battle of Britian spielen, mit nem Flightstick etc. Herrlich
Ach ja und bitte nicht wieder son Konsolenmix, dass hat das Spiel einfach nicht verdient. 

MfG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.:
> Es gäbe im Übrigen etwsa, was mich "definitiv" wieder monatelang an den Bildschirm fesseln würde. Ein Remake von BF 1942.... *träum*
> Tagelang Battle of Britian spielen, mit nem Flightstick etc. Herrlich
> Ach ja und bitte nicht wieder son Konsolenmix, dass hat das Spiel einfach nicht verdient.
> ...


 -ja mich auch aber bei einem Remake von BF 1942 sollten Sie die Karten etwas größer machen 
-die BF2 Karten auch 
-bei BF1942 habe ich am liebsten Midway mit Schiffen (alle 4 Typen) gespielt


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

Ja, die Kartengröße sollten sie mindesten wieder auf BF 1942 Niveau hochsetzen.

MfG


----------



## chris070 (31. August 2009)

Gut das ichs doch nicht deinstalliert hab


----------



## Alexthemafioso (31. August 2009)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Also,bei mir hat der Fix mit der exe nie funktioniert.
> Aber wenn jetz endlich die Auflösung 1920x1200 unterstüzt wird ,installiere ich es auch wieder, in 1024x768 auf nem 28" siehts einfach ******** aus, deswegen hab ichs deinstalliert.
> Wenn dann jemand schreiben würde ob die Auflössung funktioniert wäre das sehr nett,danke.



Man kann schon seit 1.41 auf allen auflösungen zocken hänge hinter den shortcut ein fach deine Auflösung.....(müsstest du googlen wie genau der befehl geht aber es geht


----------



## speddy411 (31. August 2009)

Das Problem ist aber das das Bild dann nur gestreckt wird und das sieht irgendwie blöde aus....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## potzblitz (31. August 2009)

Im ea.forum ging *Bazajatee* noch auf einige Fragen zum kommenden Patch 1.50 ein. Hier die Frage/Antwort Runde 

*"A few questions have come up on the announcement so here we go (I'll update this as we go)...*



> *8934b* wrote:
> August 27, 2009 04:27 AM
> I see release dates for UK/Europe. What about NA?


*North America will be Tuesday 1st September also but adjusted for time zone differences. So at around 9am Pacific.*



> *Rikupsoni* wrote:
> August 27, 2009 04:11 AM
> Great news that the booster packs will be free. But why there won't be a full 1.5 patch, only incremental as you say 1.41 will be needed? First 540 MB 1.41 and then over 2 Gb 1.5.
> A full version would be a lot handier.


*A full installer wasn't made to get Battlefield 2 v1.0 up to v1.50 due to a change in how updates were made between DICE Canada and DICE Sweden. We could have made one large update but it would have been almost the same size as the game install itself. To solve compatibility issues it was decided to have players update to version 1.41 (or have Battlefield 2 Complete Collection installed from EADM) before running Update v1.50.*



> Originally Posted by *Mujka*
> _if something go wrong
> 
> u gonna fix it ?
> ...


*Yes and yes*



> Originally Posted by *Tiuri20000*
> _Baza, its up to the ranked server providers to update their servers, do you expect there will be a drop in available 1.41 servers before 1.50 will be made public?
> 
> If so, for how long do you expect it to last?_


*
Battlefield 2 v1.41 servers will run up to and including Tuesday when the update launches. You may see a drop in server numbers for a couple of hours before the client is released as they switch over server versions. I don't see a big drop, if any, before that time though.
* 


> Originally Posted by *Dr_kuh*
> _Will the no DVD patch be delivered as an extra addon or will we never see this?_


*It is part of Update 1.50. There is no extra patch or file needed.*



> Originally Posted by *bestP_in_UNIVERS*
> _Will the hitreg will be really improved or for that year not many time was spent regarding this issue ?_


*
All I will say is that Hit reg has been improved. We have a lot more happening than Counter Strike (64 players and vehicles for a start) so it might not be pin point but its it better than it was. 
* 


> Originally Posted by *arn354*
> _Have you removed the notorious registration of the boosters to one account?
> Is it now just installing patch 1.5 and then play them?_


*
Install the patch and any account that can play Battlefield 2 can play the Booster Pack maps. No need to link your BF2 soldier to EA."

Quelle
*


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback.
> Also BF2, nebst BF 1942, gehört für mich immer noch zu den besten MP Spielen überhaupt und ich denke und hoffe, dass Der Zugang zu den Add On´s für alle, das Spiel wieder auferleben läßt. Call of Duty4 macht auch Spaß im MP aber ich finde es fesselt mich nicht auf Dauer und wird schnell öde.(Anders als Call of Duty 2)
> 
> p.s.:
> ...


 
Bitte, nichts zu danken. Es gibt eine Wiederauflage von BF1942, die heißt BF1943 und basiert auf der Frostbiteengine von Battlefield Bad Company. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die PC- Version schon zu haben ist, aber auf der PS3 gibt es das Spiel schon. Werde es mir aber wohl eher nicht kaufen, denn mir hängt, mit Verlaub gesagt, das Thema WK II als Spielegrundlage langsam zum Hals raus. Deswegen kann auch nichts mit CoD World at war anfangen. Davon ab, ich wahrlich kein Nazi. Im Gegenteil, ich hasse diese Typen wie die Pest. Aber mich kotzt es an immer auf Seiten der Alliierten kämpfen zu müssen.

Edit:
Leider habe ich gerade festgestellt das bis dato nur die PS3- und XBox360- Fassung fertiggestellt und im Handel ist. Bei der PS3 kann man es über das PS- Network laden. Es beinhaltet auch nur 4 Karten (Wake, Guadalcanal, Iwo Jima & Corel Sea). Meines Wissens nach soll das aber nicht so bleiben. Angeblich soll es bei entsprechenden Verkaufszahlen auch weiter Karten per Download geben. Die PC- Version wird meinen Recherchen nach auch erst 2010 zu kaufen sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

reale und virtuelle Nazis kannst aber noch auseinanderhalten ?

WW2 ist aber wirklich mehr als abgenutzt in Games

BF1943 kann für mich im Moment BF1942 noch nicht wirklich ersetzen


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (1. September 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> reale und virtuelle Nazis kannst aber noch auseinanderhalten ?



Ich kann, deswegen würde ich niemanden vorhalten er sein ein Nazi nur weil er in einem WK II- Shooter lieber einen deutschen Soldaten spielen möchte. Wollte nur nicht selbst wieder in diese Schublade gesteckt werden. Denn für was ich schon in die rechte Schublade gesteckt wurde... Du würdest es mir wahrscheinlich nicht glauben. Selbst für meinen Beruf bin ich schon von Leuten als Rechtsradikaler beschimpft worden. Deswegen wollte ich da nur vorab drauf hinweisen. Denn ich würde echt gerne mal einen Shooter a la CoD zocken der mal nicht auf alliierter Seite spielt sondern auf Seiten der Wehrmacht.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Bitte, nichts zu danken. Es gibt eine Wiederauflage von BF1942, die heißt BF1943 und basiert auf der Frostbiteengine von Battlefield Bad Company. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die PC- Version schon zu haben ist, aber auf der PS3 gibt es das Spiel schon. Werde es mir aber wohl eher nicht kaufen, denn mir hängt, mit Verlaub gesagt, das Thema WK II als Spielegrundlage langsam zum Hals raus. Deswegen kann auch nichts mit CoD World at war anfangen. Davon ab, ich wahrlich kein Nazi. Im Gegenteil, ich hasse diese Typen wie die Pest. Aber mich kotzt es an immer auf Seiten der Alliierten kämpfen zu müssen.
> 
> Edit:
> Leider habe ich gerade festgestellt das bis dato nur die PS3- und XBox360- Fassung fertiggestellt und im Handel ist. Bei der PS3 kann man es über das PS- Network laden. Es beinhaltet auch nur 4 Karten (Wake, Guadalcanal, Iwo Jima & Corel Sea). Meines Wissens nach soll das aber nicht so bleiben. Angeblich soll es bei entsprechenden Verkaufszahlen auch weiter Karten per Download geben. Die PC- Version wird meinen Recherchen nach auch erst 2010 zu kaufen sein.


Battlefield 1943 hat mit 1942 so gut wie nichts gemein. Mach Dir mal die Mühe und schaue Dir diesbezüglich detaillierte Beschreibungen von BF1943 an. Das ist wohl eher ein Arcadeonlineshooter.

MfG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. September 2009)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Ich kann, deswegen würde ich niemanden vorhalten er sein ein Nazi nur weil er in einem WK II- Shooter lieber einen deutschen Soldaten spielen möchte. Wollte nur nicht selbst wieder in diese Schublade gesteckt werden. Denn für was ich schon in die rechte Schublade gesteckt wurde... Du würdest es mir wahrscheinlich nicht glauben. Selbst für meinen Beruf bin ich schon von Leuten als Rechtsradikaler beschimpft worden. Deswegen wollte ich da nur vorab drauf hinweisen. Denn ich würde echt gerne mal einen Shooter a la CoD zocken der mal nicht auf alliierter Seite spielt sondern auf Seiten der Wehrmacht.


wäre mal eine Idee alles vor D-Day auf Seiten der Deutschen mal zu Spielen


----------



## potzblitz (1. September 2009)

*Der Patch ist ist da* 

Download:

Fileplanet

Download Quellen auf Battlefield Blog

Gamershell


----------



## speddy411 (1. September 2009)

Für all diejenigen die keine Lust auf Modemgeschwindigkeit haben, kommt demnächst die Möglichkeit über Rapidshare zu laden...Bin gerade am hochladen.....


Ich hoffe das das hier nicht gegen die Regeln spricht oder ähnliches, da es aber nur ein Patch ist den jeder legal downloaden darf, denke ich das das in Ordnung geht....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## ZakMc (2. September 2009)

morgen ... sauge mit fullspeed

Battlefield 2: Patch 1.5 [Klient] :: Speltorrents.se - Allt i torrentformat


----------



## Alexthemafioso (2. September 2009)

kann mir jemand ein torrent programm sagen mit dem der link gut funzt


----------



## speddy411 (2. September 2009)

Falls jemand den Patch noch nicht hat kann er ihn hier runterladen, da die offiziellen Server immer noch bei 50kb/s rumkriechen .


BF2 Patch 1.5 Part1
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part2
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part3
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part4
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part5
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part6
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part7
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part8
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part9
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part10
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part11
BF2 Patch 1.5 Part12



Containerdatei (DLC)



Die Dateien sind gesplittet und werden mithilfe einer Batchdatei (Part12) automatisch zusammengefügt....Funktioniert genauso wie bei Winrar...


@alexthemafiosio:

utorrent ist recht schnell.....


Gruß Speddy411​


----------



## Alexthemafioso (3. September 2009)

thx hab jezz den patch


----------



## derLordselbst (3. September 2009)

Battlefield 2: Patch 1.5 [Klient] :: Speltorrents.se - Allt i torrentformat

Den torrent-Link von Zak McKracken kann ich empfehlen, läuft jetzt gerade mit über 600 kB/sec, schon 15 % in 10 Minuten.

@Alexthemafioso: Ich nutze gerade bittorrent. Damit funzt es jedenfalls:
BitTorrent - Download - CHIP Online





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matzepower (3. September 2009)

Geniale Idee von Dice kommt zwar etwas spät aber als General und Sniper werfe ich das jetzt öfters an. Hauptsache es werden so 99% der Cheater entfernt bis zum nächsten Update!


----------

